# Fragen zu altem Nicolai Lambda



## The Bully (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes Lambda gekauft.







Da ich der (vom Vorbesitzer verbastelten) Dämpferaufnahme nie getraut habe, bin ich auch nie damit gefahren, aber so langsam möchte ich das Bike wieder fit machen.






Kann mir jemand sagen um welches Modell (Baujahr) es sich hier handelt, und welchen Dämpfer ich am besten einbauen kann?
Vielen Dank schon mal 

Bully

Irgendwie werden die Bilder bei mir nicht angezeigt, hier der Link....
http://www.rothenburg.name/bikes/index.html


----------



## acmatze (25. August 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (25. August 2008)

Schau die Rahmennummer nach und ruf bei Nicolai an, die können dir dann sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## Falco Mille (25. August 2008)

Das ist ein 97er Lambda, das aber im Bereich des Umlebkhebels nicht orginal ist, sondern vermutlich von einem Vorbesitzer umgebaut wurde. Daher kann man nicht sagen, welcher Dämpfer genau verbaut werden kann. Der Dämpfer sollte die gleiche Einbaulänge wie der alte haben und beim Betrieb nirgends einschlagen. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen, musst Du einfach mal messen und ausprobieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## The Bully (25. August 2008)

Danke für die Hilfe, dann mache ich mich mal ans ausmessen.

Gruss,

Bully


----------



## jomax (16. August 2010)

ich glaubs nicht, das ist mein alter Rahmen!!!!
der Umlenkhebel ist nicht original (meiner war schwarz eloxiert und hatte nur eine Bohrung für den Dämpfer)(Ich hatte nen Nicolaidämpfer drin, bei dem der Ausgleichsbehälter um 180° gedreht war. den konnte man damals bei Nicolai kaufen...
Bei mir ist der Ausgleichsbehälter abgebrochen, und nen neuer Dämpfer war zu teuer... deshalb hab ich das Rad verkauft!!!


----------

